# Lung - It's What's for Dinner



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Heart, lung, eh, looks good.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...risoner-killed-cellmate-and-ate-his-lung.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, this just shows what a lack of education in basic biology and anatomy leads to. And as if you could pan fry a soul, either. Sheesh, what is the world coming to?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I had fillet of soul. Tasted like fish. 
After all that prison food, I'll bet this meal was a breath of fresh air for him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone's working on an advanced degree in Punology:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont know which is more disturbing: the idea this freak had access to scissors and a RAZOR BLADE or the idea that another prisoner has a soul worth eating.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw this today too and thought WTF? I'm sure someone will jump on this and make a movie.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've always had that problem too. I'm always getting people's hearts and lungs mixed up after I cut them open. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one this happens to.


----------

